# D-HACKS POWER STACK or ULTRA BURN for cut?



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

As title says have you used any

and how did it help if so


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The power stack is mental. I take 1 tablet on an empty stomach, it really is amazing.

Bit of advice for you, don't chew the tablet. Your lips, tongue, and teeth will be blue for hours...


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

using the power stack atm, 1 pill is great pre-workout!!! better and 100x better value than any pwo drink!! can't see the reasoning behind the extra price for the ultra burn just for an appetite suppresent


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> The power stack is mental. I take 1 tablet on an empty stomach, it really is amazing.
> 
> Bit of advice for you, don't chew the tablet. Your lips, tongue, and teeth will be blue for hours...


how did you chew it with the taste!!?? i tried the get one down the other day with no drink and the taste was in my mouth far ages!! lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> The power stack is mental. I take 1 tablet on an empty stomach, it really is amazing.
> 
> Bit of advice for you, don't chew the tablet. Your lips, tongue, and teeth will be blue for hours...


how do you take it pre cardio?

how does it seem for fat loss?

does it give a good energy kick?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

subbing 'cos I'm interested in this


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

It was the first time I'd taken it, just stuck it in my mouth and started chewing :lol:

Can't comment on it for fatloss, I just take it for the boost. It's the best stimulant serving/£ I've ever had!!!!!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> It was the first time I'd taken it, just stuck it in my mouth and started chewing :lol:
> 
> Can't comment on it for fatloss, I just take it for the boost. It's the best stimulant serving/£ I've ever had!!!!!


sounds good for the energy boost sounds like something a could do with for fasted cardio but also looking for something that helps too


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

........


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Think i'm gonna give both of these a try.

I'll start with the Power Stack first and work my way up to the Ultra Burn!

Anyone else tried either of these?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

DMAA is what gives you the pre workout buzz.

Personally I don't think either of those is going to do anything major for fat loss although sibutramine might stop you eating...

You would want to add some of his DNP to get the real fat loss kicker.


----------



## doubtofalex (Apr 1, 2009)

Think I'll give it a shot! Is it like a clean energy or a jittery, heart racing energy? if that makes sense haha


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Both of DHacks stacks are well loaded with Apha-2 agonists - and WILL trigger fat loss. If you are considering the one with Sibutramine then make sure you understand this stuff, before stuffing it in:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibutramine

Also both contain Synephrine, this is an OK fat burner on its own but take it with Hespiridin and Naringin ans you get about 2.5x the potency. Luckily both of these are found in Grapefruit juice, so if you can knock them back with GJ rather than water, or 50/50 anyway and you will get more from them.

Cycle them 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. Your alpha receptors will down regulate from using it and you will need time for them to recover.

Good Luck

:thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Both of DHacks stacks are well loaded with Apha-2 agonists - and WILL trigger fat loss. If you are considering the one with Sibutramine then make sure you understand this stuff, before stuffing it in:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibutramine
> 
> ...


Good info!

Just got some Ultra Burn so i'll pick up some grapefruit juice before i start taking them


----------



## doubtofalex (Apr 1, 2009)

So, just to confirm you think it would be okay to take daily for 2 weeks? Guessing you would build tolerance to the DMAA pretty quickly though..


----------

